# Scrooge and Death...by Joe Simon...info???



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone have any info on this cool kit???

http://resinbarbarian.com/2011/08/13/another-look-at-scrooge-18-scale-from-joe-simon/

















I've been hoping for this kit for decades now :thumbsup:
Does anyone here know how to get on this waiting list?
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry. McD... don't know anything about it but really like the look of it!! - Denis


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Denis - Todd P I think is the producer; but not sure. It says ..."This Fall..."

Joe does Great Work, and Todd is Great to do Business with.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:
Found out that it might be released in October with this Clubhouse link...
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=85423
Todd *is* a great guy to do business with...and I put my name on his list for this kit...Man ...what a GREAT time to be a modeler :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonova...I have GOT to get me one of those! Thanks for the heads-up, Denis ol' pal! Yer a mensch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This a great kit!! I'd love to see Scrooge with Jacob Marley also!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! That's a stunning sculpt!!
You've hit another one for six Todd!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I still haven't picked up any of your great kits yet (no computer for months- now I have a new laptop) but they're still on my radar- especially this cool piece.
Thanks for the link Denis:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Do you have to be a clubhouse member to buy one?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Correction!*

Mcdee,

That's not "Scrooge and Death". It's Scrooge and the Ghost of Christmas Yet To Come. Quit watching the movies and read the book, already! _Sheesh!_ -


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, that doesn't look ANYthing like Bill Murray!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mcdee,
> 
> That's not "Scrooge and Death". It's Scrooge and the Ghost of Christmas Yet To Come. Quit watching the movies and read the book, already! _Sheesh!_ -


If you saw my bills from last Christmas....
....You'd know why I refer to the"Ghost of Christmas Yet To Come" as DEATH 
Mcdee


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd love to have that one myself. Can't begin to guess how to make comments on the Resin Barbarian site or contact him though. That's one thing that has always irritated me -- how hard can it be to just have a link/button that says 'contact me', or something obvious to make comments like we have here?


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

does anyone else have trouble registering with THE CLUBHOUSE ? ive tried several times,and again just now .it never goes through


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

glusnifr said:


> does anyone else have trouble registering with THE CLUBHOUSE ? ive tried several times,and again just now .it never goes through


Same here. I've heard everything from "problems with the registration software" to "it doesn't like hotmail email addresses."

Exceedingly frustrating so I've about given up hope of ever getting in.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Disco 58 my boy, have you PMed Todd through here? He usually gets right back to you...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH MAN, I wish I were just starting out in modeling instead of ending my 'career', there are SOOOO many good things coming I'd have to have three lifetimes to finish them all. I love this one !!!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

deadmanincfan said:


> Disco 58 my boy, have you PMed Todd through here? He usually gets right back to you...


No, I haven't - I didn't know he was a member here.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitchellmania said:


> Do you have to be a clubhouse member to buy one?


Not that I know of...
[email protected] 

And as deadmanincfan has pointed out, Todd is a member right here...
Shoot him a PM.
Hey Dabs....Never say never:thumbsup: 
http://resinbarbarian.com/2011/08/13/another-look-at-scrooge-18-scale-from-joe-simon/

Mcdee


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

glusnifr said:


> does anyone else have trouble registering with THE CLUBHOUSE ? I've tried several times,and again just now .it never goes through


 Here is the thread relative to Clubhouse issues. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=343185


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks disco ,

it seems this is a problem they have had for awhile,i guess ill just wait and see if they get it figured out.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> And as deadmanincfan has pointed out, Todd is a member right here...


His username is...?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry man... his user name is... Todd P.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=39491 :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi folks.

Sorry I've missed this, my personal Internet connection has been offline since last Thursday. I might be back online later this week, might not. Skybeam stinks beyond belief. Until it gets its act together, I have to sneak time on the computer at work.

The molds on Scrooge are getting fairly close. When they're ready, I'll cast a kit, weigh it and set a price. Then I'll start getting in touch with about two dozen people who've asked to be put on a waiting list. After that, I'll post sale details for anyone else who might still be interested.

Huge thanks to Mcdee for helping build interest in this one.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Very cool sculpt that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Todd P. said:


> The molds on Scrooge are getting fairly close. _When they're ready, I'll cast a kit, weigh it and set a price._


 Priced by weight, not volume? Interesting. Anyway, I suppose now would be as good a time as any to ask something that's had me curious for awhile. I've read garage kit production is limited by the number of times you can use a set of molds, because they break, deteriorate from heat, whatever, and I get that. I also get because of the limited number of pieces there is a price that needs to be met to recoup costs. But I've often wondered why not just make a dozen or so molds? If you can get fifty from one set of molds, a little quick math in my head says six hundred from a dozen molds. It would seem logical to make as many as you can. I understand some pieces have a limited appeal, but some have a great deal more, and having them available for sale just seems to make sense. If you only make fifty of subject 'X' because that's all the mold could handle before it fell apart, any demand beyond that original run is beyond the kitmaker's control. Why not just whip out fifty or so, chuck the mold, whip out anther fifty, etc? Having only a small number made is great for someone who has one and may be willing to sell it at a 'rare/collector' price, but sucks for someone who doesn't and wants one. Someone who has one can sell it for as much as the the other is willing to pay, but that doesn't put any jingle in the kitmaker's pocket. The limited production of most resin kits keeps them priced out of reach of a great many (including me) who would buy one if they were cheaper, and if I can't afford the piece from the original run, I'm certainly not going to be able to after the fact. On the flip side, maybe the affordability of styrene kits is why I've bought far more over the years than I could ever hope to build....


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I am not a producer, but I can give some ideas on why that idea would not work.

First would be cost.
One of the biggest investments for a kit producer is the cost of the molds.
It is probably second only to the cost of hiring a sculptor.
RTV silicone run around $100 a gallon + shipping.
It is a time consuming process to clay up a sculpt and make the molds.
And if you screw up, you have to toss them and start over again. 

Second would be storage.
Where are you going to keep all of these molds?
Most guys are casting in the garage or basement. These workshops are already filled with things like compressors, vacuum chambers, pressure pots, resin, silicone, vent hoods, and other tools and equipment needed to make molds and cast the kits.
Not to mention the molds that are still currently in use, castings of kits. Master copies of the sculpts, etc.

Usually if there is enough demand, producers will remold a kit if the molds burn out and demand is still high. But most of the time, the interest wanes before the molds are done.

Also, a lot of producers get tired of casting the same kits constantly.
They want to do newer / cooler things. So, once the molds burn out they are done with it.
On to newer things.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Todd P. said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Sorry I've missed this, my personal Internet connection has been offline since last Thursday. I might be back online later this week, might not. Skybeam stinks beyond belief. Until it gets its act together, I have to sneak time on the computer at work.
> 
> ...


My pleasure Todd...
This kit has always been a Wish kit for me...Glad to see it being done. It's a prime example of the untapped possibilities awaiting discovery to be kitted in the literary world of Public Domain... 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

So I take it you also have an ear-to-ear grin and are rubbing your palms together in gleeful anticipation, Denis?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> So I take it you also have an ear-to-ear grin and are rubbing your palms together in gleeful anticipation, Denis?


ABSOLUTELY...
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this kit under my Christmas Tree this morning!...
I now officially believe in Santa ;D


















more pics later...right now...Turkey!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats Denis! 
It's another great score mate. 
Todd and his sculptor do beautiful work don't they??

Chris.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

McDee -- You have one under the tree, and the rest of us didn't even know they were done and ready for sale? Did the ghost of 'Christmas future' pay you a visit and give you heads up when you could get your 'Christmas present'?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> McDee -- You have one under the tree, and the rest of us didn't even know they were done and ready for sale? Did the ghost of 'Christmas future' pay you a visit and give you heads up when you could get your 'Christmas present'?


I have to agree with Disco...I'm surprised and a bit disappointed, had hoped to have one of these built and on the shelf for Christmas display...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry, folks, I got all of three of these prepared and shipped in time for Christmas, including the one I sent to the gentleman who's been painting the kits I use for ads and box art. I really wish I'd been able to get them out by the holiday as I planned, but I simply fell dramatically behind and I still am. I'll keep plugging away as best I can. James, you're high on the list of people to get in touch with to see if you still want one.

The price I've set is $150 plus shipping for a 6-pound package, and I'm not taking money until I'm at least close to shipping the kits.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OH YES I'm still interested, Todd! You just made a good Christmas even better, big guy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi James...He only got a couple of these out before Christmas and I guess I lucked out...
But if you are on the list Todd will take care of you!!!
Here are a few shots...He autographed the bottom of the base for me...



































































Can't wait to start this one! It's a huge kit and the detail is exquisite
Denis


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Does the Reaper have a face?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No...True to the old Movies and book, the face is not seen...
like this spectral kit...









although I'm tempted to sculpt my own skeletal face...I'm not sure that it would do any justice....
Mcdee


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*Great work...*

Yes. This is a Great Kit. The colored resin helps a lot for prep-work. Just remember that Todd is working, and is the one taking the time to cast, etc. - There is no way he can be making a profit - I just hope He "Breaks Even" on the expenses. 


So Todd - There is going to be "Box Art", too - That's Great!

This kit is well worth getting and very Crisp in detail :thumbsup:

looking forward to the next one Todd!!!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Never seen that Spectral piece before. Very neat.

Denis and Gerry-Lynn are two-thirds of the people who have the kit so far; I don't even have one yet. I'm very glad they like them. Yes, Gerry-Lynn, there will probably eventually be box art but that's quite a way down the road.

I've got a big pile of freelance molding/casting work to get done, plus a pleasing though intimidating amount of my own stuff, so I'm going back to "occasional lurker" mode here for a while until I get caught up.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks like a great piece!


----------

